# Sports Massage / Physio



## KateD (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all 

I'm looking for a Sports Massage Therapist / Physio in or near JBR.

I have previously been to Orthosports on Jumeirah Beach Road, but am looking for a cheaper/nearer option, possibly for them to come to me/me to them...

On another note, I'm soon to start work as a Personal Trainer here so am keen on being able to 'swap' services (nothing dodgy!)...so if you have a skill or service (such as sports massage / physio or something totally unrelated but equally useful!) then let me know.


Look forward to hearing from you 

K


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd recommend a very switched on Osteopath - Beverley Palmer.

She works out of Infinity Clinic on Al Wasl Road (nr Park N Shop).

Infinity Health Clinic , Dubai, United Arab Emirates tel 04 394 8994



KateD - please refer to forum rules. if You want to advertise your business you need to upgrade your account and advertise in the Classifieds section.


-


----------



## KateD (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Elphaba 

Might give her a call. Would be great if there was specifically a sports massage therapist in or close to JBR, there's gotta be one hiding somewhere!

And sorry for obviously not reading the forum rules correctly, I signed up to a few other forums yesterday and each has its own rules. Slap on the wrist and I won't make the same mistake again 

K


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Kate - are you still looking for sports massage? I have a name


----------



## KateD (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Nola,

Thanks for your message. I'm not currently looking for sports massage personally, but am always interested in referrals or recommendations for my clients so please give me the contact details of the person you know who does sports massage.

Thanks!

Kate



nola said:


> Kate - are you still looking for sports massage? I have a name


----------

